# Suggestions for a good 1TB Tivo HD drive?



## johndierks (Sep 5, 2002)

I had a old (~5 years) spare 500GB Seagate Barracuda lying around so I upgraded my Tivo HD. Would have preferred 1TB but free is free. Upgrade was easy, and it works great. Only problem is the drive is super loud. I can hear the head moving back and forth from the other room. I'd rather buy a new drive than listen to this all the time.

Can anyone recommend a good, cheap-ish (less than ~$75) 1TB drive for my Tivo that won't be so loud?

Possibilities:
WD Green: http://www.amazon.com/WD-Green-Desktop-Hard-Drive/dp/B006GDVREI/

WD Blue: http://www.amazon.com/WD-Blue-Desktop-Hard-Drive/dp/B0088PUEPK

New Seagate Barracuda: http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Barracuda-3-5-Inch-Internal-ST1000DM003/dp/B005T3GRNW/


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The WD green drives made for Video/Audio use are best. IE: WD10EARS or any WD10EAxx green drives work.
If you want more space, you can go with the 2TB drives such as 20EAxx.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

johndierks said:


> I had a old (~5 years) spare 500GB Seagate Barracuda lying around so I upgraded my Tivo HD. Would have preferred 1TB but free is free. Upgrade was easy, and it works great. Only problem is the drive is super loud. I can hear the head moving back and forth from the other room. I'd rather buy a new drive than listen to this all the time.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good, cheap-ish (less than ~$75) 1TB drive for my Tivo that won't be so loud?
> 
> ...


I recently had to replace the Seagate drive in my still relatively new 4-tuner Premiere. Got a WD10EURX off of eBay for $75 shipped and it's working very nicely. Also quieter than the Seagate.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> The WD green drives made for Video/Audio use are best. IE: WD10EARS or any WD10EAxx green drives work.
> If you want more space, you can go with the 2TB drives such as 20EAxx.


I am sort of looking around for a new hard drive for my Series 3 HD as well. I have a 1TB WD "green" drive currently in my cart. For some other reasons, I just haven't pulled the trigger. I see how some of their "blue" drives are cheaper.

What is the main reason(s) the green ones are better for TiVo than the WD "blue" or "black" drives? Is it the noise level, speed, efficiency, warranty, etc.? Just curious.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo access the hard drive 24/7 so a video/audio type drive is recommended.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

GO AHEAD AND SPEND A FEW DOLLARS MORE AND GET A WD20EURS.

Better Gb/$ ratio, 3 year warranty, made to do A/V work 24/7


----------



## GrtEscGtr301 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm also looking to replace a dying 1TB drive in my TiVoHD. Info in the "Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ" seems to indicate that the WD Green series is not good for TiVo use because of incompatibilities with their autopark feature. However, the date on that FAQ is August 2010. Has WD fixed the problem with the Green series or is it still an issue and I should look at the Blue drives or the Barricuda?


----------



## IWLSR5 (Apr 2, 2013)

GrtEscGtr301 said:


> I'm also looking to replace a dying 1TB drive in my TiVoHD. Info in the "Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ" seems to indicate that the WD Green series is not good for TiVo use because of incompatibilities with their autopark feature. However, the date on that FAQ is August 2010. Has WD fixed the problem with the Green series or is it still an issue and I should look at the Blue drives or the Barricuda?


All you do is run WDidle3 to disable IntelliPark on Wd drives. If you buy an A/V WD drive, IntelliPark comes disabled from the factory.


----------



## uTivo (Jun 10, 2001)

I'm going to replace a 3 y/o Seagate 750GB Barracuda with a 1TB WD Blue this weekend in my S3. The Seagate seems to be failing, at least I hope it's just the HDD.

I looked at the new Barracuda's, but they use 4K sectors. Would that be a problem on the S3 Tivo's?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

uTivo said:


> I'm going to replace a 3 y/o Seagate 750GB Barracuda with a 1TB WD Blue this weekend in my S3. The Seagate seems to be failing, at least I hope it's just the HDD.
> 
> I looked at the new Barracuda's, but they use 4K sectors. Would that be a problem on the S3 Tivo's?


I wouldn't recommend another Seagate based on personal experience and comments in this forum. I just replaced the Seagate Drive in my 4-tuner Premeire with a WD10EURX.


----------

